# Hammonds winter series results



## Hawk68Dawg

Here are the results from the first hammonds tourney 11-3-12


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*tourney results and points standings*

tough day on the lake but David Blue and Daniel Truitt pulled out a big win today with 16.18 and big fish of 6.50 that netted them nearly $2000


----------



## Muddywater

Way to go daniel and blue!


----------



## EugeneT

Tim give us a spread sheet on the 3rd tournament.


----------



## jighead1

EugeneT said:


> Tim give us a spread sheet on the 3rd tournament.



I would also know like to  who did what


----------



## DeepweR

That would b sweet


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*hammonds dec 8th results and points*

congrats to Mel and Mike on a big win!!!


----------



## DeepweR

Can we get the results for 1/19/13


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*1-19-13 results and points*

Congrats to Chuck and Sam on a monster all spots catch of 24.30


----------



## Hookum

Thanks for the update Tim!  Keep up the great work dude!


----------



## DeepweR

Thanks Tim.


----------



## DAWGFISH66

24.30 pounds!!!!!   All spots!!!!  That's awesome....


----------



## Ironrabbit

Excellent Weights!!!!


----------



## DeepweR

When's the classic?


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*hammonds feb 9th results and classic qualifiers*

congrats to David and Mike on a great win and big fish!!!!!

only the teams that are highlighted in yellow can fish the classic!!!! (no alternates) you may fish by your self but then only one member of the team is allowed to fish!!

the Classic is MARCH 2 and its $25 to fish we will be fishing for over $2000 plus so it should be fun 

any questions which i know there will be please text Tim at 678-776-7296 at a decent time of the day (sorry i have to put that but its needed)

no need to get there super early you blast off in the order you finished in points 
safe light is changing so i would be there by 6:30 am


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*Hammonds classic results*

Congrats to jimbo mathley and ron clark for the classic win and big fish

31 boats showed up out of 34 that qualified
19 weighed in!!

Thanks to all that came out this year!!
We are already looking forward to next year!!

Also a big congrats to matt springer and steve gerbig for winning points this year!!


----------



## Lanier Jim

Thanks Tim and JJ.


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

Thank you for the support bud!!


----------



## Hookum

Great job you and JJ did with this my friend.

Do you happen to have the final standings for the points?


----------



## cam45

I agree with LJ and Hookum you and JJ ran a great tx trail! We enjoyed it and like I told you both at the classic we appreciate you two for having them! See you guys soon!


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

I don't count the classic towards points sorry


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

Thanks a bunch guys maybe next year will be even bigger


----------

